# Old Mill Bakery, Co Dublin, Ireland



## UrbexJunkie (Feb 4, 2011)

The Old Mill Bakery was closed in roughly 2000 - 2003, and has been left in a bad condition ever since. Its lcoation is in the Northside of Dublin near where crime and drugs are a big issue. So the building itself becauses a playground for drug abouse and antisocial behavour. 

Inside there is a large warehouse and a 7 story mill area with dangerous openings. 






































































































http://www.urbexjunkie.com


----------



## King Al (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks good UJ, Nice pics


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 4, 2011)

UrbexJunkie said:


> The Old Mill Bakery was closed in roughly 2000 - 2003, and has been left in a bad condition ever since. Its lcoation is in the Northside of Dublin near where crime and drugs are a big issue. So the building itself becauses a playground for drug abouse and antisocial behavour.
> 
> Inside there is a large warehouse and a 7 story mill area with dangerous openings.



I find this strangely attractive.


----------



## UrbexJunkie (Feb 5, 2011)

cheers guys!


----------



## lost (Feb 5, 2011)

Only closed in the early '00s? Looks like it's been closed for a lot longer.

I like the report, although some of your editing makes the photos look washed out.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks really interesting and I love your pics. Some nice remains and especially like the winch.
Cheers, UJ.


----------



## skeleton key (Feb 6, 2011)

Youve captured the place realy well and its decaying state yet with that urban vibrance 
Cheer and hope to see some more 

SK


----------

